# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  ساخت ربات تلگرام با Nodejs

## mohammad092

سلام دوستان 

توی این وب سایت که لینکش رو  قرار دادم یک آموزش تحت ساخت ربات تلگرام با Nodejs رو آموزش داده به صورت کامل می تونید از لینک زیر مشاهدش کنید . 

لینک آموزش

----------

